# Sweet Love piano version demo (my composition)



## Secretariat (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, this piece is called Sweet Love which just so happens to be the very first thing that I ever composed, however it was only a small idea back in 1996 and I worked on it over the years especially recently...even today as I was still trying to play it hehe. The quality is not bad for a little demo other than that this is just something I threw together today so the playing is what it is....oh and the intro prob needs a little work.






Hope you enjoy,

Sean


----------

